# Goat hobbles



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I am thinking to put hobbles on my goats to keep them from jumping the fence. 
So I could only find hobbles for milking (to be strapped on the back legs) http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Econo-Goat-Hobble.html 
But I am thinking to make my own which will be strapped to the front and back leg. This should keep them from being able to jump. 
Any thoughts? Any Pros or Cons? Do they have these where I could just buy them ready made?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would be worried about them getting hurt with hobbles on. What about hot wire at the top of the fence?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Karen..
Hot wire would be a good idea


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

This is my fence. Nothing gets through or over, not goats, predators, or my LGD's. No rubbing or climbing either. No one even challenges it, everyone stays clear. It's electrified high tensile alternating with barbed wire. Overall height is 5+ feet, starting and ending with electric. Bottom wire is about 6 inches off the ground, with 6-9 inches between wires, the bottom wires have closer spacing and top couple are bigger spaces. If an animal doesn't respect electric fence, it's because something is wrong with the fence or it wasn't installed properly or the charger is too weak. Goats should have a mortal fear of fences if it's built right. I feel completely assured that my goats are safely contained.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

that's great. I will be sure to show this to my husband as we are about to fence in a new pasture and move all the animals there.
Thank you so much for sharing.


----------

